# Went from 1-2 to 6-8



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This morning 1-2 through out the day at 6pm new a chance of 4-6 now 1-2 inches per hour. As I'm sitting typing a few of my lots have 4-6 inches in them,good thing they're closed for the night.

NIAGARA-ORLEANS-NORTHERN ERIE-GENESEE- WYOMING-CHAUTAUQUA- CATTARAUGUS- ALLEGANY-SOUTHERN ERIE- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...NIAGARA FALLS...MEDINA... BUFFALO... BATAVIA...WARSAW... JAMESTOWN...OLEAN...WELLSVILLE... ORCHARD PARK...SPRINGVILLE 716 PM EST TUE FEB 19 2008

LAKE EFFECT SNOW WILL BE A PROBLEM IN SOME AREAS.

SNOW WILL FALL MAINLY SOUTH OF A LINE FROM KENMORE TO BATAVIA. A BAND OF LAKE EFFECT SNOW 10 TO 15 MILES WIDE WILL CONTINUE OVER THE BUFFALO, LANCASTER, ALDEN, AND DARIEN AREAS WHERE SNOWFALL RATES WILL RANGE FROM ONE TO 2 INCHES PER HOUR. STRONG WINDS WILL CAUSE MUCH BLOWING SNOW AND VISIBILITIES CAN BE REDUCED TO A QUARTER OF A MILE OR LESS. AREAS NORTH OF BUFFALO AND BATAVIA WILL SEE MOSTLY CLOUDY SKIES BUT LITTLE OR NO SNOWFALL THROUGH THE EVENING.

http://www.weather.com/weather/map/...name=dopplerradar100mile_large_animated&day=1


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

How about some fresh vids GV?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

OK Night ones are never that good! But I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Grandview, I see your area is taking all of my lake effect again It seems like these winds pick up just a little here, and wham!!! Buffalo area gets it all. LOL that is ok though, just throw me two inches from it and I wont complain


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Snowplowing is overrated anyways!


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Nahh, it is fun and keeps me out of the house and out of trouble with the wifey for a while, lol. I enjoy being cold and grumpy at 3am. But having less snow now is ok with me. Lets me concentrate on getting landscape contracts signed and ready to go. Just a 2 incher here and there for something billable is ok with me


----------

